# Human vitamins for dogs



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

A lady had come into the er where I work complaining her dog was poisoned by eating one of her vitamins. (I love the ones that know more then drs) 

From er Dr here's the answer to that.

Vitamins and Supplements can be either harmful or benficial to dogs. Just as in humans, each dog is different and there are differences in genetics and chemistry. That old saying; "one man's medicine is another man's poison" is applicable. However, unless a dog consumed large quantities of a vitamin or supplement it is unlikely there will be any significant harm. If a large quantity of any substance is ingested, in either a human or animal, toxicity is possible and depending on the substance, consequences may vary.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very helpful to keep in mind and save a trip to the er - thanks!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> Very helpful to keep in mind and save a trip to the er - thanks!


Your welcome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> Very helpful to keep in mind and save a trip to the er - thanks!


I posted a pet poisonhotline link that has a.list of toxicity to dogs and cats. Remember its high doses. But its helpful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You say, a lady said her "dog was poisoned by eating one of her vitamins".

Do you agree with that. Did the 'doctor' agree with the lady or suspect something else which 'poisoned' the dog?

Did a vitamin tablet really poison a dog?

Did it die from it?

What vitamin are you talking about?

Did it eat one dose or many doses?


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

MadLab said:


> You say, a lady said her "dog was poisoned by eating one of her vitamins".
> 
> Do you agree with that. Did the 'doctor' agree with the lady or suspect something else which 'poisoned' the dog?
> 
> ...


She said it ate 1 vitamin tablet and then a few days later her dog started going into organ failure. The Dr suspects the dog got into something life threatening. 

I agree with him. I fully trust this Dr. But she swore up and down that it was the vitamin it was vitamin c. 

The dog is actually still alive. Hrs on fluids. And blood work proved there was no high elevation in vitamin c to poison it. 

High doses of vitamins can be highly unhealthy or life theathening. But that's HIGH doses. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe it was a flinstone vitamin or some gummy brand that contained Xylitol.

Edit: I see you mention vit. C. again, some chewable brands (big pharma made) may have Xylitol (artificial sweetener) in it.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> And blood work proved there was no high elevation in vitamin c to poison it.


So the one tablet of Vit C was not the culprit in the suspected 'poisoning' of the dog.



> High doses of vitamins can be highly unhealthy or life theathening. But that's HIGH doses.


For your information Vitamin C is water soluble so is passed in a dogs urine. That's why it is so good at cleaning the Bladder etc and treating UTI's. This makes it virtually impossible to actually cause any damage. A sign of over doing the Vit C is diarrhea. I would think many grams need to be ingested to cause this.

I've given plenty of it to my dogs without any problem. I use a high quality powdered form.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

MadLab said:


> So the one tablet of Vit C was not the culprit in the suspected 'poisoning' of the dog.
> 
> For your information Vitamin C is water soluble so is passed in a dogs urine. That's why it is so good at cleaning the Bladder etc and treating UTI's. This makes it virtually impossible to actually cause any damage. A sign of over doing the Vit C is diarrhea. I would think many grams need to be ingested to cause this.
> 
> I've given plenty of it to my dogs without any problem. I use a high quality powdered form.


No it wasn't vitamin c that caused it. Hes still waiting on more test results. I'm stuck on this case because whatever it was hit her dog like a freight train. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, some human vitamins contain Xylitol and are toxic to dogs....but most* natural* vitamins are safe. I use human grade vitamins for my dogs and no problems whatsoever. It's always best to research whatever you are giving, and the reason for it. 
DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Yes, some human vitamins contain Xylitol and are toxic to dogs....but most* natural* vitamins are safe. I use human grade vitamins for my dogs and no problems whatsoever. It's always best to research whatever you are giving, and the reason for it.
> DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs


I agree. I've always shared vitamins with my pets never any problems

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have never found a reason to give my dogs vitamins in addition to what is in the dog food or regularly take vitamins (except for those which may become deficient, like B12 as I get older). The xylitol warning is a good one though.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> coconut oil is a good alternative. Vitamin E isn't effective alone. What are you feeding? Diet plays into itchy skin dry skin and coat, and having humidity in the environment helps both humans and animals. But too much can be a problem too...balance is key


When I first got her she was getting some dollar store brand. She looked so bad that I instantly took her to the vet. We tried prescription diet she got sick. 

I didn't do it much until I got halo. Its helped her so much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> When I first got her she was getting some dollar store brand. She looked so bad that I instantly took her to the vet. We tried prescription diet she got sick.
> 
> I didn't do it much until I got halo. Its helped her so much.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Idk what my phone did to screw up this post. It butchered it Lol. 

As of now she gets royal can in GSD which she's been doing well on. But in the past I've tried prescription diet I've tried blue buffalo one made her sick and the other gave her bad bad diarrhea. When I got her from her previous she was in some dollar general brand stuff. Her tummy is so sensitive. So I don't wander to far from what works for her. But have been looking for healthier solutions for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

